# DIY E Liquid Scale in Cape Town



## Mahir (4/10/17)

Hi vendors. I'm looking for a DIY E Liquid Scale in Cape Town. Anyone have stock?


----------



## acorn (4/10/17)

https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/e-liquid-mixing/mixing-scales/

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

